
Firefox 74.0.1 released with fixes for critical security vulnerabilities - noalt
https://www.us-cert.gov/ncas/current-activity/2020/04/03/mozilla-patches-critical-vulnerabilities-firefox-firefox-esr
======
floatingatoll
[https://www.mozilla.org/en-
US/security/advisories/mfsa2020-1...](https://www.mozilla.org/en-
US/security/advisories/mfsa2020-11/)

> fixed in Firefox 74.0.1 and Firefox ESR 68.6.1

CVE-2020-6819: Use-after-free while running the nsDocShell destructor

CVE-2020-6820: Use-after-free when handling a ReadableStream

------
onetimemanytime
I installed this but nothing was imported from the old browser, no bookmarks,
no addons.

~~~
floatingatoll
Were you previously on Nightly? Thinking of:
[https://blog.nightly.mozilla.org/2019/01/14/moving-to-a-
prof...](https://blog.nightly.mozilla.org/2019/01/14/moving-to-a-profile-per-
install-architecture/)

